# Bare Bottom Tank for Mbunas?



## Vince-Lenny (Oct 3, 2011)

I am new to African cichlids, but have experience in keeping South American cichlids (such as discus and oscars) in bare bottom tanks. Personally, I like the ease of cleaning bare bottomed tanks.

Are there any reasons why mbunas, for example, cannot thrive in a bare bottomed tank containing adequate rockwork?


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

I've found that Mbuna like to dig and filter sand. I can't say that they wouldn't thrive but I know I would never make my mbuna live with a barebottom tank.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

You'll miss out on watching some behaviors, that's about it.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

adequate rock work on a bare bottom tank = scary if those rocks fall


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

The healthiest cichlids I have ever seen are in a lfs that has glass bottoms in almost every tank.

That being said, mbuna do not require near the babying that discus do.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

My tank has sand and rocks however I have ran a tank bare bottom with no rocks and no decor.

A few things I noticed (compared to tanks with rocks and substrate):

My mbuna didnt color up as much, they were less aggressive and less territorial, but when a fish did get harrassed they had no where to hide and would get abused more.

|As far as sand go some fish play in it alot and some could care less.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Secretninja said:


> The healthiest cichlids I have ever seen are in a lfs that has glass bottoms in almost every tank.
> 
> That being said, mbuna do not require near the babying that discus do.


If the "healthiest" cichlids you've ever seen were in a "LFS", you've obviously never seen a real cichlid tank.

Healthy and LFS does not go together. LOL


----------



## Fishingback (Feb 9, 2012)

It's fun to watch mbuna play in the sand.


----------



## Vince-Lenny (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply everybody. I appreciate all of the input.

For now, I think that I will plan on going bare-bottomed with fake rocks. If I ever change my mind, it would be easier to add sand rather than removing it.


----------

